

Ember Phone: iOS7's Phone.app Implemented in Ember.js - joefiorini
http://joefiorini.github.io/ember-phone

======
joefiorini
Currently only keypad & add/view contacts (no edit or delete right now).

------
iamstef
firefox os competitor?

